# Lizard people!



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

So lizard people what do you look like. Unsure if someones done this before but lets put some faces to those names

Heres me


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Here i am :Na_Na_Na_Na: look forward to seeing everyones pictures.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ta da, this is moi!!


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

heres me, taken a couple of years ago, sorry havent got any recent ones.


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

here is me :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

This is a pretty recent pic of me...cheesy grin and all!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> Ta da, this is moi!!
> 
> image


You're Purdy :mf_dribble:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> You're Purdy :mf_dribble:


:blush: Ha thanks!

I had my lipped pierced then hehe, had it done when we were away LOL! And ruined the holiday with my moaning :lol2:


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi *waves* This is me with Mulan :flrt:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Another pic of me...and Dick Van ****. A particular favourite of mine!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

meeeeeee with Timmy


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's my ugly mug XD 

Thats a few years old, mind you


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

SkyCaptain said:


> Here's my ugly mug XD
> 
> Thats a few years old, mind you
> image


Love the hair 
Wish mine could do stuff like that, it just goes so flat cause its so fine


----------



## liamh1991 (Dec 29, 2009)

Heres me, half way up snowdon but its the only pic i have on this comp lol


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Lovely pictures everyone! Keep em coming.


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

*meee*








not the best pic took on camera phone will put better one up later
im on the right


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Me and my baby, Maddie  ** Excuse the 'emo' looking fringe :lol2:**


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

liamh1991 said:


> Heres me, half way up snowdon but its the only pic i have on this comp lol
> 
> image


Half way you liar!!! thats at the start  Climbing again this year


----------



## liamh1991 (Dec 29, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Half way you liar!!! thats at the start  Climbing again this year


Haha i cant remember now it was last year...made it all the way up thoiugh! haha...ahh wicked its good fun...me and my mates drove to wales climbed it and drove back in a day cos we were bored! lol :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

liamh1991 said:


> Haha i cant remember now it was last year...made it all the way up thoiugh! haha...ahh wicked its good fun...me and my mates drove to wales climbed it and drove back in a day cos we were bored! lol :2thumb:


I can beat that. I was training to do the three peaks (Ben Nevis in Scotland, Scaffel Pike in England and Snowdon in Wales) ita basically all three and travelling in 24 hours! Unfortunatley I pulled the ligaments in both my knees and bailed out of the main challenge 

But I climbed Scaffel Pike and then travelled to North Wales and climbed Snowdon in 24 hrs. Its fair to say I was knackered!


----------



## liamh1991 (Dec 29, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> I can beat that. I was training to do the three peaks (Ben Nevis in Scotland, Scaffel Pike in England and Snowdon in Wales) ita basically all three and travelling in 24 hours! Unfortunatley I pulled the ligaments in both my knees and bailed out of the main challenge
> 
> But I climbed Scaffel Pike and then travelled to North Wales and climbed Snowdon in 24 hrs. Its fair to say I was knackered!


Bloody hell! :gasp: i was spent after snowdon haha!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

liamh1991 said:


> Bloody hell! :gasp: i was spent after snowdon haha!


Yeah I was half way up lol was the hottest day of the year ill try and find some pics


----------



## liamh1991 (Dec 29, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Yeah I was half way up lol was the hottest day of the year ill try and find some pics


cool feel free to PM them to me or something.....sorry people the topic went a bit off track! lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Scaffel Pike On the way down



At the top of Scaffel



At the top of Snowdon


----------



## liamh1991 (Dec 29, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Scaffel Pike On the way down
> 
> [URL="http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs101.snc1/4548_206580210226_573020226_7049216_4505129_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


 
wicked..no fair though...i got to the top and all i saw was grey!! :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

we did on scaffel pike couldnt see the guy in front. we found a guy wandering around lost. He was walking with someone else and lost him on the way up. Unbelievable as you can tell from that pic. Annoying thing is we got to the bottom and the skys cleared. Snowdon was ace tho.


Anyway back to topic

heres another of me to get the ball rolling again. Lets have your pics!!!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

heres another one of me from my skinnier days


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Me and Tommy!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not very photogenic at the best of times but this photo taken by my friend, does NOT do me ANY justice :blush: Taken last year sometime but I haven't changed much anyway, so meh lol. Apologies for the red-eye


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

now all we need is RFUK DATING lol so hard to find a women who loves the same animals we like lol and for women to find blokes who like reptiles 2


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ahh, so true  I'm sure if I was still with my ex he'd be freaking out if I brought home a reptile! x


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

some hotties on here though lol


----------



## ooMISSPERFECToo (Jun 17, 2007)

Trying to look purdy and failing miserably lol, taken sometime last year and have no recent ones as i dont like having my picture taken lol


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

Another more recent one of me










I always seem to be in the pub in my pics :cheers:


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

ooMISSPERFECToo said:


> Trying to look purdy and failing miserably lol, taken sometime last year and have no recent ones as i dont like having my picture taken lol
> image



Nice picture


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Not the most flattering pictures of me but here is me before a gig lol:










and here is me and my boyfriend


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

croc&chewy said:


> Not the most flattering pictures of me but here is me before a gig lol:
> 
> image
> 
> ...



bet uwas recked all that aftershock lol


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

UkReptiles said:


> bet uwas recked all that aftershock lol


Surprisingly no lol, it is the only drink I can handle therefore I get through lots of red aftershock and lemonade on a night out


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Ladies and gents you all look very beautiful / handsome!!

Heres me with my lovely daughter and OH. Me looking very red-eyed and drunk :gasp: at a party


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

whats OH mean just so i know lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I believe OH means other half  x


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

OH = Other Half


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

just means partner, husbund or wife that kind of thing :lol2:


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

not what i thought it ment but i know now ty:lol2:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

jools said:


> OH = Other Half


beat me to it again jools :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

well here's me


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> I'm not very photogenic at the best of times but this photo taken by my friend, does NOT do me ANY justice :blush: Taken last year sometime but I haven't changed much anyway, so meh lol. Apologies for the red-eye
> 
> image



love the curtains/drapes/what ever women call them :lol2:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> well here's me
> [URL="http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v203/207/21/566919670/n566919670_366967_9439.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
where have your tokay spots gone?? :lol2:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

ginnerone said:


> well here's me
> image



sorry for the DP

he looks better in the flesh  should see his owned scars :whistling2:


old pic when we spent 2 weeks in hospital with my little summer. thats my excuse for looking ruff as hell


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Good to put some faces to names! A few entertaining ones :lol2:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

53bird said:


> beat me to it again jools :lol2:


You've just *got *to learn to type quicker - you know us oldies are quick off the mark lmao


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

Me n The Family (I'm in the middle skinhead and blue t-shirt)


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

Rofl dont we know the older men give the younger men bad rep in serton areas lol


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok so here's me recovering on the couch after my EPIC birthday weekend last nov lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

benjo said:


> he looks better in the flesh  should see his owned scars :whistling2:


You coming on to me?
LMFAO:lol2:
Another one


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

jools said:


> You've just *got *to learn to type quicker - you know us oldies are quick off the mark lmao


 
i did beat you to mal's supersnow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

ginnerone said:


> You coming on to me?
> LMFAO:lol2:
> Another one
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=620898&id=566919670image



if i swang both ways you never know! :lol2:

no offence to the family pic, but i thought it was a picture of the eastenders cast /me runs very fast :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

53bird said:


> i did beat you to mal's supersnow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Oooh touche, awaits jools back lash lmfao 
P.s duck lol


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Oooh touche, awaits jools back lash lmfao
> P.s duck lol


i am scared now jools told me last time she would bring sleepyd with her chainsaw and you with your tokays to get me :blush:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

53bird said:


> i am scared now jools told me last time she would bring sleepyd with her chainsaw and you with your tokays to get me :blush:


bwahahahahaha, if me and my tokays, sleepy and her chainsaw and jools ever met in the same room the universe would implode on its self lmfao.
if the three above were joind by niquita and olivine, the time it self would cease to exist lol.


----------



## dodger26 (Jul 13, 2009)

Me with one of our baby Bunny's










Me


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

ginnerone said:


> bwahahahahaha, if me and my tokays, sleepy and her chainsaw and jools ever met in the same room the universe would implode on its self lmfao.
> if the three above were joind by niquita and olivine, the time it self would cease to exist lol.



throw chuck norris in the mix and let rocky have his way with him!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

> love the curtains/drapes/what ever women call them


They're not mine, they're my mate's  And wouldn't know what to call them either honestly (decor is not my forté lol)... I THINK they are curtains *hides from mate in case it's wrong* x


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't normally put my pic up on threads like this, but a lot of people seem to think I'm a lot older than I am, so.....
Here's me at a hippy themed party at Uni a couple of years ago:


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

benjo said:


> if i swang both ways you never know! :lol2:
> 
> no offence to the family pic, but i thought it was a picture of the eastenders cast /me runs very fast :whistling2:


I'll put another one up for you, *however if you dont like bad pics scroll down FAST*
thumbnails, click to enlarge if you are brave enough


----------



## ooMISSPERFECToo (Jun 17, 2007)

UkReptiles said:


> Nice picture


thankyouuuuu


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

hickman2342 said:


> I'll put another one up for you, *however if you dont like bad pics scroll down FAST*
> thumbnails, click to enlarge if you are brave enough
> 
> 
> ...



aww chicken eggs hatching...wait..what...zomg whos egg-head is that!?!:gasp:


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

benjo said:


> aww chicken eggs hatching...wait..what...zomg whos egg-head is that!?!:gasp:


mine, accident at work in november, still not back in work


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

jesus christ, lucky your still with us. havent broken a single bone in my body and im greatful


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

benjo said:


> jesus christ, lucky your still with us. havent broken a single bone in my body and im greatful


Yep, a reel fell 40ft onto my head, not ko'd but pain ever since, 2-3 inches either way and would have been worm food, 10 stiches, headaches and a hefty scar to boot


----------



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

me about 2 years ago










and OMG hickman2342 thats looks wow bad


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

53bird said:


> i did beat you to mal's supersnow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Now you've just gone and reminded me - I had almost forgiven you. Just wait while I gather my troops and then......... :blowup:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Now you've just gone and reminded me - I had almost forgiven you. Just wait while I gather my troops and then......... :blowup:


ooo you want I bring the chainsaw?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> ooo you want I bring the chainsaw?


 OH no its starting


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Naturally - although I think one stare from you would probs be enough to make him surrender lmao

Hell I got to go now. Hostilities postponed - but not for long


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

still awaiting sleepys pic


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Naturally - although I think one stare from you would probs be enough to make him surrender lmao
> 
> Hell I got to go now. Hostilities postponed - but not for long


awww .... I'll hold them off for you 











ginnerone said:


> still awaiting sleepys pic


broke the camera :whistling2:


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

this is me on the left tukin in2 sum pizza! ....


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

hickman2342 said:


> Yep, a reel fell 40ft onto my head, not ko'd but pain ever since, 2-3 inches either way and would have been worm food, 10 stiches, headaches and a hefty scar to boot


that looks like it stung a bit. 
u didnt mention the large cash settlement lolol.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

me with my idol :flrt:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> broke the camera :whistling2:


 awww behave, did you even see my pic lol.
i've never seen you without a chainsaw hahaha


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

Poddy said:


> that looks like it stung a bit.
> u didnt mention the large cash settlement lolol.


just going through solicitors now


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

When I had long hair and only 1 rep.









Me a couple of weeks ago. Now short hair and 7 reps! lol









Neither are great pics, but both have the reps in them somewhere lol
xx


----------



## winter_frost (Jan 31, 2009)

Using my little fat Dina as a pillow, she doesn't look very impressed...:whistling2:


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

ME ON HOLLYWOOD BOULEVARD !( THE ONE ON THE LEFT !!!)


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

me on the left with my OH in morocco. couple of years old but only picture on this pc :lol2:.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

This is me prob over a year ago now.


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Me in Prague last year.


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is moi, with my lil boy joshua who quite often likes to think he is a beardie aswell haha


----------



## Ben And Snakes (Aug 23, 2009)

Band Promo from last year haha
I will be a lizard dude from Saturday, so wtf.


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

a couple of better pics of me 








im on the left


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

me @ a gig, taken last night.....


----------



## anna (Jun 22, 2007)

here's me


----------



## Jamal Abz (Jul 9, 2009)

thought id join in with this why not


----------



## spotz (May 10, 2009)

*Me*

Very polished on a night out










and with one of my boys


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Heres me..... My hair is red now tho


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Girlie said:


> Heres me..... My hair is red now tho
> image


Ooh a yamaha bass, do a wheelie LMFAO.
I'm Awesome on guitar hero lol


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Ooh a yamaha bass, do a wheelie LMFAO.
> I'm Awesome on guitar hero lol



really?? :hmm:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

I got booed on guitar hero..... I was gutted


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Just remembered this photo (which is lizard related) which was taken during my travels of Mexico. Me with a WC Iguana in Mazatlan, Mexico.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Girlie said:


> I got booed on guitar hero..... I was gutted


 hahaha noticed the disclaimer then lol, i rock at guitar hero, i suck at acctual guitar lmfao.


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

This is PMGeckos, Rob in the middle, Ste on the right. Random guy on the left : victory:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

i guessits timeforme to unmask myself tothe lizardy people who have yet to see it .....dont take the mickout of the glasses .... i should have gone to spec savers :whistling2: lol  











xD nd a normalish one of me xD 
.................
wait........
.........
no cant find one  lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> You're Purdy :mf_dribble:


 hahaha juyst seen this and i must say
SMOOOOOOOOOOOTH operator, lmfao


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> hahaha juyst seen this and i must say
> SMOOOOOOOOOOOTH operator, lmfao


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: just passing a compliment, you should try it sometimes :whistling2: or are you too busy arguing :rotfl:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Who is that trying to get into your mug shot? :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> image
> 
> Who is that trying to get into your mug shot? :lol2:


 The Mrs trying to steal my head room LMFAO


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Must say Ginnerone, my wild tokay scares me less than that pic :lol2:


Tiger Lily thats a gorgeous big iggy, you're lucky to go out there 

and spikemu, i had glasses like that, but my boss stole them for her daughters halloween costume


----------



## Bosh (Jan 26, 2009)

Me, although I dont have the chin fluff anymore.


----------



## spotz (May 10, 2009)

Tiger Lily said:


> Just remembered this photo (which is lizard related) which was taken during my travels of Mexico. Me with a WC Iguana in Mazatlan, Mexico.
> 
> image


 
Nice pic!


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

This is me and a snail during hitching about a year and a half ago in portugal (hence the lack of shaving and abundance in bumfluff, you'd never guess i'm 21 soon)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

circusdj said:


> image


Id have hit him


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Id have hit him


no u wouldnt


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no u wouldnt


How do you no? He annoys me the only thing Ive liked him in is mean machine and thats only cos he gets bullied. He Dj'd at a club in my town and got ome abuse lol (Not from me I refused to pay to get in)


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> How do you no? He annoys me the only thing Ive liked him in is mean machine and thats only cos he gets bullied. He Dj'd at a club in my town and got ome abuse lol (Not from me I refused to pay to get in)


who we talking about i didnt bother to read the thread


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> who we talking about i didnt bother to read the thread


Danny dyer


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Danny dyer


alright hes a nob id have sliced him up


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

me on a night out a month or so ago










better quality,


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

emzii said:


> me on a night out a month or so ago
> 
> image


mmmmm nice pic 
i have that outfit doesnt look good on me though being a man and all


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mmmmm nice pic
> i have that outfit doesnt look good on me though being a man and all


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

beardie&crestielover said:


> :lol2::lol2:


what allmen have weird outfits
my favourie is wonder woman


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Me in Prague last year.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Me in Prague last year.
> 
> image


for some strange reason i thought u would be a kid lol
dont know why though


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> for some strange reason i thought u would be a kid lol
> dont know why though


Oooooo fight! :bash:
Oh, and no pic of me, I'm too fat!


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mmmmm nice pic
> i have that outfit doesnt look good on me though being a man and all


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> for some strange reason i thought u would be a kid lol
> dont know why though


Lol as in you still do, or you were wrong?

I'd let you off either way, I'm 25 in August and still get asked for ID.


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Lol as in you still do, or you were wrong?
> 
> I'd let you off either way, I'm 25 in August and still get asked for ID.


My husband is 25 and still gets asked, I was never asked even when 18!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Lol as in you still do, or you were wrong?
> 
> I'd let you off either way, I'm 25 in August and still get asked for ID.


no i dont think ur a child now lol
its justb i imagined u as a chil dont know why its not as if u sounded like 1 or anything my brain decided to make u a child so i played along


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Must be my infectious lack of maturity.. :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Must be my infectious lack of maturity.. :2thumb:


i think that may be the reason#
take a guess at my age


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Ummm... 23... 

Mentally, I daren't say!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Ummm... 23...
> 
> Mentally, I daren't say!


nope just turned 18
thats why i talk crap


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Heres me climbing last year right before I pulled two ligaments in each knee (not after this photo but week after in the gym... god damn weights ruined my summer)


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Heres me climbing last year right before I pulled two ligaments in each knee (not after this photo but week after in the gym... god damn weights ruined my summer)


no pic


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no pic


Damn it



heres me drunk in a hat last weekend


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank god you didn't use the man-thong pic!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Rydeboyz said:


> Thank god you didn't use the man-thong pic!


hahs that was from the gfs mum for christmas! he nos me to well


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

Me and Diesel; he's thumbsucking aint that cute?!










We're laaaazy










Yet stylish!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

nogatsira said:


> Me and Diesel; he's thumbsucking aint that cute?!
> image
> 
> 
> ...


lol funny antics


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

pic of me few weeks ago, i have a really nice skin tone


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well here is me, attempting a serious face for a photo to update my drivers license a few months back. I think the serious face may also reflect the fact I was very annoyed that drivers licenses expire...










Andy


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Well here is me, attempting a serious face for a photo to update my drivers license a few months back. I think the serious face may also reflect the fact I was very annoyed that drivers licenses expire...
> 
> image
> 
> Andy


thats really serious 
and ur not drunk thats good for a scot


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thats really serious
> and ur not drunk thats good for a scot


Unfortunately I'm a Yorkshire man through and through... and T-total at that. 

Bloody DVLA, usually I'm a little more smiley (admittedly not much though).

Andy


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> *Unfortunately *I'm a *Yorkshire *man through and through... and T-total at that.
> 
> Bloody DVLA, usually I'm a little more smiley (admittedly not much though).
> 
> Andy


Two words which don't belong in the same sentence


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Two words which don't belong in the same sentence


I fully agree Mike, perhaps I should change that... Although, some of our (real) Scottish friends may get a little annoyed if I say "Fortunately I'm not Scottish"...

Andy


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I fully agree Mike, perhaps I should change that... Although, some of our (real) Scottish friends may get a little annoyed if I say "Fortunately I'm not Scottish"...
> 
> Andy


I am half yorkshire half scottish..... not much hope for me 

Anywho, as I'm not the most photogenic person on this planet, here is a semi decent pic of me and Mrs MrMike the day we got married (2 years ago)


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I fully agree Mike, perhaps I should change that... Although, some of our (real) Scottish friends may get a little annoyed if I say "Fortunately I'm not Scottish"...
> 
> Andy


i dont care scotland sucks
just kidding but seriously it does


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i dont care scotland sucks
> just kidding but seriously it does


 
Umm coming from a scotsman not often you hear that aint you lot supposed to hate everything that isnt scottish


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i dont care scotland sucks
> just kidding but seriously it does


Glasgow's alright, although I've only lived here for (just over) three years... It isn't Yorkshire though!

Andy


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Umm coming from a scotsman not often you hear that aint you lot supposed to hate everything that isnt scottish


 ..and claim that the good non-scottish stuff actually is scottish.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Glasgow's alright, although I've only lived here for (just over) three years... *It isn't Yorkshire though!*
> 
> Andy


Amen! I live just outside Brighton, oh how I miss the free Yorkshire air.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

glasgow city centre is amazing though i love to annoy the homeless and the survey dudes oh and the people that stand outside train stations handing u magazines.

emmmm i mean scotland doesnt suck, england sucks because it is not scotland oh and we invented everything inlcluding life itself.


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

I was hoping to dig up a pic of me with the gecko, but apparently I'm the only person who can take a decent picture of me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

So I'll just post the scary blurry one I posted elsewhere:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

scotland is a very pretty country though (well most of it anyways)

nothing beats glasgow neds though hilarious so they are


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> glasgow city centre is amazing though i love to annoy the homeless and the survey dudes oh and the people that stand outside train stations handing u magazines.
> 
> emmmm i mean scotland doesnt suck, england sucks because it is not scotland oh and we invented everything inlcluding life itself.


Well now I *must* visit sometime.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Leonine said:


> I was hoping to dig up a pic of me with the gecko, but apparently I'm the only person who can take a decent picture of me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> So I'll just post the scary blurry one I posted elsewhere:
> image


do u live in the dark


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> do u live in the dark


Much of the time. :razz: But mostly, it's a webcam pic and the webcam tends to overcompensate just a bit when it comes to the brightness. :whip:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

normal hair 











crazy hair 










if you see me at a show i will likely be somewhere in between crazy hair and normal hair :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

NBLADE said:


> normal hair
> 
> 
> image
> ...


alright it is u god of the reps:lol2:


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess I have one picture of me with the gecko. He's crawling around on my chest and I'm trying to shield his face from the flash. :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Leonine said:


> Much of the time. :razz: But mostly, it's a webcam pic and the webcam tends to overcompensate just a bit when it comes to the brightness. :whip:


true web cams suck


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> normal hair
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Oh my. :lol2:


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> true web cams suck


The sole benefit: The pictures are on the computer right away. :razz:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> alright it is u god of the reps:lol2:


ahh i wish, well maybe not god of reps, maybe just god, i could live with that :lol2:




Leonine said:


> Oh my. :lol2:


 
yea they came up a bit big and pbuckets so slow today resizing them would take years lol


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Ooh, yes - if I resized all my pics using Photobucket I'd never get anything done at all. :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Leonine said:


> Ooh, yes - if I resized all my pics using Photobucket I'd never get anything done at all. :lol2:


 
yea took me almost a day to organize pics into folders as just had hundreds of pages of pictures and finding anything was terrible, that wasn't the most fun i've had on a day of :bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

pic of me last year i think
posting old photos as i dont like my new look (longish messy hair)


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

another









im the non ginger


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> scotland is a very pretty country though (well most of it anyways)
> 
> nothing beats glasgow neds though hilarious so they are


Scotland is an amazing country but you rarely hear me say that to a sctsman. I slept in a valley next to loch lomond once woke up in the morning to a great view then the mist rolled in and filled the valley. Best view ive ever seen is in scotland as well. We were travelling from glasgow up towards fort william the road was closed due to heavy snow so we went down a tiny track that hadnt even been driven on that day so we kind of guesses our way all alongside a stream and then up the side of a hill. We stopped near the top and had 3 mountains a loch and a woodland all covered in snow in front of us. We took photos but my mate dropped the camera and we lost them


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

It is pretty but there's sod all there.. Like the Isle of Wight but bigger.

We stayed in Drumnadrochit near Loch Ness last year.. The views were good but god was I bored! Suppose it would've helped if I wasn't suffering from an ingrown toenail so I could've gone walking in comfort. Go engaged 2 new years ago at hogmanay in Edinburgh, still not convinced it happened though.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Scotland is an amazing country but you rarely hear me say that to a sctsman. I slept in a valley next to loch lomond once woke up in the morning to a great view then the mist rolled in and filled the valley. Best view ive ever seen is in scotland as well. We were travelling from glasgow up towards fort william the road was closed due to heavy snow so we went down a tiny track that hadnt even been driven on that day so we kind of guesses our way all alongside a stream and then up the side of a hill. We stopped near the top and had 3 mountains a loch and a woodland all covered in snow in front of us. We took photos but my mate dropped the camera and we lost them


yep it has some beautiful sites 
need take a trip upnorth myself sometime


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm the nun haha x


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

loving ur friends tash (i like women with a bit of stubble)
see u have some mayfair in ur hand (a smoker = the devil:devil::devil::devil::devil
a drinker = god 
dont ask were i get this crap from mainly the small irish guy in my head


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Alaina said:


> image
> 
> I'm the nun haha x


 
must resist commenting :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump up what do you newbies look like


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Ooh yeah, come on newbies...who's brave enough to go first!


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

IM THE IDIOT WITH THE BOTTLE LOL>>>:lol2:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's me...


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

From earlier today c:


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

From earlier this year I think...


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

heres little old me


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

here's me.... 









don't know if this will work lol


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

redcherry said:


> here's me....
> image
> 
> don't know if this will work lol


epic fail....


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Crested Geckos Uk | Facebook is the crestie facebook page

im amby stanyer-hunter on facebook... the only one in the world so you might just be able to find me...lol

this is the only recent pic i have of me...


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Me with one of the legless members of our rep room..


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

Row'n'Bud said:


> Me with one of the legless members of our rep room..
> 
> image


i love your hair!!


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Why, thank you Ma'am :notworthy:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

you're very welcome!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

BeardedDee said:


> From earlier this year I think...
> 
> image


hey neebur!


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

i may be holding my burm but im definately more of a lizzad kinda dude


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

damien1010 said:


> image
> 
> 
> i may be holding my burm but im definately more of a lizzad kinda dude


i was worried my pic might be considered 'a bit much' for the lizard section...but I feel better now lol


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

ha sorry was the only two on this laptop


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

hahahaha!! love the look on your face!


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

redcherry said:


> hahahaha!! love the look on your face!


thank you verry much, its one i pull all to often =D :2thumb:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

damien1010 said:


> thank you verry much, its one i pull all to often =D :2thumb:


i'd rather see a face like that, than a grumpy face any time lol


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

redcherry said:


> i'd rather see a face like that, than a grumpy face any time lol


why thankyou, thats not the usual response when i pull that face :whistling2:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

damien1010 said:


> why thankyou, thats not the usual response when i pull that face :whistling2:


what can i say? i dont like the 'normal' and 'usual'. lol


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

redcherry said:


> what can i say? i dont like the 'normal' and 'usual'. lol


hahahaahah : victory:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> hahahaahah : victory:


i do not want to click on that link. the last one i clicked on was horrid!! lol


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

was it the atm one?

lol

nah its just the emo song...your statement reminded me of it...im keeping this all pg...hahah


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> was it the atm one?
> 
> lol
> 
> nah its just the emo song...your statement reminded me of it...im keeping this all pg...hahah


i cant remember what it was to be honest, but i know it horrified me! lol
hahaha emo song......... lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> me with my idol :flrt:
> image


Is that.......MACHETTE!?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

its ten months old now this thread,
lets see some updated pictures.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

heres me and the girlfriend!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

me sobre on my 30th this year :whistling2:

and i must say dickvansheepcake daaaaaammmmmmm:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

the true lizard man:whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> its ten months old now this thread,
> lets see some updated pictures.


It's all this snow... people are getting their shovels out and digging these gems out :lol2:


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's a pic of me, not the best one but ah what the hell it will do.


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

Newbies, you say?... Well here it goes.

Two of me performing, one of me 'normal'


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

I never posted originally but I like the idea of seeing people 10 months on.
Anyway, here's a pixellated me, apologies if its massive.


----------



## taylor_ace (Dec 31, 2007)

this is me at longleat safari park with one of there royals


----------



## vicky.beach (Oct 27, 2010)

This is me  bit old cuz i've got blonde hair now :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Me


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

a few weeks ago in the snow



i might post some older ones later just for a laugh:lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> a few weeks ago in the snow
> 
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs613.ash2/156501_1676985519775_1091580625_1880056_5058652_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> i might post some older ones later just for a laugh:lol2:


Either you have odd midget legs or that snow is frigging deep!


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not really a lizard-y person, but I might as well show my face on here 
This pic is in my albums anyway 
Sorry for the rubbish phone quality.. and the sidewaysness


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Either you have odd midget legs or that snow is frigging deep!


 bit of both lmfao


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

my oh so sexy self :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs714.snc4/63475_473849339670_566919670_5724456_5353941_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


:lol2: thts class lol but theres something dripping doon her chin :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

thats her drink on a stick:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont think there are any pictures of me. even me mom hasnt got any, haha


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> thats her drink on a stick:whistling2:


 boak


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Bored so here's some older photo's of me for your amusment


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> dont think there are any pictures of me. even me mom hasnt got any, haha


there MUST be one, phone shot req'd



kirky1980 said:


> boak


bwahahahahahaha


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

does you do everything wiv a ***? :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> does you do everything wiv a ***? :whistling2:


 I'm not smoking on 2 of those 6 pics (the last one i was hiding my *** behind my back lmfao)

and yes i do most things with a ciggy on the go, not sexy time though, the ash gets everywhere and your prone to burns and thats just not safe sex lmfao


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> Bored so here's some older photo's of me for your amusment
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs005.snc6/165555_473850414670_566919670_5724463_6690503_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs473.ash2/74647_473850669670_566919670_5724467_107513_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...


lmao your a walking advertising board for lambert and butler aint you 


where do i join :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> lmao your a walking advertising board for lambert and butler aint you
> 
> 
> where do i join :lol2:


hahahahahahaha.

and look how healthy i am *cough cough cough*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> there MUST be one, phone shot req'd
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahaha


nope, piccies dont exist, lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> nope, piccies dont exist, lol


pweeeeeeeeease


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no :Na_Na_Na_Na:

you know what i look like anyhows. 
we`re about the same height too


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> no :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> you know what i look like anyhows.
> we`re about the same height too


yeah but everyone else don't.
i'm gonna get a sneaky snap at the next show mwahahaha


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

swiftly followed by a sneaky slap :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> swiftly followed by a sneaky slap :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 touche lmfao, but none the less i will have the snap :lol2:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

this is me me me . ok not realy a good en with *** in the gob and hugging a dummy man a gullivers world lol but heres me


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

come on piggly wiggly u have to put a photo up lol . gin i agree if she dont put one up i sergest a sneaky one lmao


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> touche lmfao, but none the less i will have the snap :lol2:


:lol2: your like a tokay in breeding season! What will the mrs do with you! haha

Anyways to break up this, here are some pics of me......


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mariex4 said:


> come on piggly wiggly u have to put a photo up lol . gin i agree if she dont put one up i sergest a sneaky one lmao


i have none, my family have none and thats how its staying :Na_Na_Na_Na:

impressive mechano set ben


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

gin a pic is in order lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i have none, my family have none and thats how its staying :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> impressive mechano set ben


hehe ta, I built it all myself! :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

hahahahaha i'll have forgot by next show lmfao.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats good.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Spose I better have a crack too....

2 of me riding the bike. one with my sister and one of me and captain zigglesworth!

for the record..... I photograph terribly!

Tom


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> Spose I better have a crack too....
> 
> 2 of me riding the bike. one with my sister and one of me and captain zigglesworth!
> 
> ...


captain zigglesworth is a brilliant name lol:2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> captain zigglesworth is a brilliant name lol:2thumb:


Captain Zigglesworth is his sunday name. his normal name is Ziggy....

Tom


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I have pics of pigglywiggly and me at the last Kidderminster Show :whistling2:

A piccy of me -


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I may as well stick a slightly more up to date pic on, although it is in my profile anyway so any nosey parkers will probably already have seen it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Me and Maisie


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> I have pics of pigglywiggly and me at the last Kidderminster Show :whistling2:
> 
> A piccy of me -
> 
> image


*goes to violate her facebook albums*


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

bwahahahahahaha
i seen them pigglywiggly, the photo's DO exist, although unless they know what you look like they won't know as they aint tagged.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

They ain't tagged cos pigglywiggly ain't on FB! Now whats the ransom on these pics then??


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> They ain't tagged cos pigglywiggly ain't on FB! Now whats the ransom on these pics then??


bwahahahahahahahaha i like youe style,

Hmmmmmm what could the ransom be:hmm:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I may as well stick a slightly more up to date pic on, although it is in my profile anyway so any nosey parkers will probably already have seen it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Me and Maisie
> 
> image


you're a bit of alright Ms Sheepdip. I've spotted your profile pics before; fancy coming round to mine for a Diagnosis Murder marathon weekend? :whistling2:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Meko said:


> you're a bit of alright Ms Sheepdip. I've spotted your profile pics before; fancy coming round to mine for a Diagnosis Murder marathon weekend? :whistling2:


lol Smooth man!


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

well i guess heres me  
looking kinda drunk nd errm ... weird like at my friends 20th xD 










and headbutting the punch bag thing in all your favourite nightclubs  lol 
(i did get over half the top score headbutting it ..... i was proud  )


----------



## benwarrenuk (Dec 1, 2010)

im in on this :Na_Na_Na_Na:

me and anna :blush:










here i were well drunk and the lads took full advantage of me passing out
on a fishing holiday in cornwall :lol2:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol ben thats normaly the case when you have bear as your friend pmsl you other friends do somat silly least you still got your eye brows pmsl


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you lot sleep at all? Or have you become nocturnal like your geckos :Na_Na_Na_Na:

c'mon gin.... you know you want to post them 
Or copy them to your facebook :whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Meko said:


> you're a bit of alright Ms Sheepdip. I've spotted your profile pics before; fancy coming round to mine for a Diagnosis Murder marathon weekend? :whistling2:


Aw what an offer! Diagnosis Murder is the way to my heart (although I'm pretty sure it's not my heart your wanting to get to :whistling2 If only you weren't so far away, ay!

Smooth moves Mr Meko, smooth moves..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it is quite a trek, which means you'd definately have to stay a few days....

i am a Diagnosis Murder fan myself though; along with a few other older series... Murder She Wrote, Columbo, Quincy, Renegade and Quantum Leap.... but obvious; the **** family didn't star in the rest.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Meko said:


> it is quite a trek, which means you'd definately have to stay a few days....
> 
> i am a Diagnosis Murder fan myself though; along with a few other older series... Murder She Wrote, Columbo, Quincy, Renegade and Quantum Leap.... but obvious; the **** family didn't star in the rest.


The older shows are best I love quantum leap. Red dwarf, brittas empire, fresh prince, goodnight sweetheart (guilty pleasure I think!!)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

indeedy.. you missed Home Improvement off that list though!


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Quincy is my second favourite  I can't stand murder she wrote though, the freeze frame they do at the end of every show drives me mad! Goodnight sweetheart is an awesome program Steve! Didn't realise it was something to be guilty about watching :blush: lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Quincy is my second favourite  I can't stand murder she wrote though, the freeze frame they do at the end of every show drives me mad! Goodnight sweetheart is an awesome program Steve! Didn't realise it was something to be guilty about watching :blush: lol


I've had quite a few people complain if I put it on.

Home improvement is ace also vicar of dibley. My missus is into ab fab which I'm still unsure of


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

This is me, taken this week at work...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Quincy is my second favourite  I can't stand murder she wrote though, the freeze frame they do at the end of every show drives me mad! Goodnight sweetheart is an awesome program Steve! Didn't realise it was something to be guilty about watching :blush: lol


Quincy gets far too annoyed at everything though as much as i love the programme... 
I'm another fan of Goodnight Sweetheart; although these days i'm catching up with Ron in his earlier days as Jack Boswell in Bread (Gold 7:45am every morning)



SteveCourty said:


> I've had quite a few people complain if I put it on.
> 
> Home improvement is ace also vicar of dibley. My missus is into ab fab which I'm still unsure of


 
never liked Ab Fab


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Me on my wedding day


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

This was me travelling home on the train last night after a work drink up. Sorry about the quality but i took it myself and was extremely tipsy!
I dont remember doing it but it has since become apparent that i saw fit to share it with a few people in my phone book...so i thought i might as well go all out and share it here too!:lol2:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

kitschyduck said:


> Me on my wedding day
> 
> image


 
Your dress is stunning !! you look lovely X 

No piccies of me im afraid I DONT do pics


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Tds79 said:


> Your dress is stunning !! you look lovely X
> 
> No piccies of me im afraid I DONT do pics


Shame I can't seem to sell it though! But thanks


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Wizard said:


> This was me travelling home on the train last night after a work drink up. Sorry about the quality but i took it myself and was extremely tipsy!
> I dont remember doing it but it has since become apparent that i saw fit to share it with a few people in my phone book...so i thought i might as well go all out and share it here too!:lol2:
> image


Thats quite a face you have


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Wizard said:


> This was me travelling home on the train last night after a work drink up. Sorry about the quality but i took it myself and was extremely tipsy!
> I dont remember doing it but it has since become apparent that i saw fit to share it with a few people in my phone book...so i thought i might as well go all out and share it here too!:lol2:
> image


Nice! Hard ti tell on my phone but is that a duffle coat? If so awesome


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Thats quite a face you have


Thank you...i think. lol.
I am normal really...just not when i'm on the alcofuel!

This is a slightly more normal me...
_







_



SteveCourty said:


> Nice! Hard ti tell on my phone but is that a duffle coat? If so awesome


It's similar, but sadly not a duffle coat ...it's just my long winter work coat.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

here is one of me from about 8 year ago. a bit to much make up though:whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Do you lot sleep at all? Or have you become nocturnal like your geckos :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> c'mon gin.... you know you want to post them
> Or copy them to your facebook :whistling2:


Which ones now lol



kirky1980 said:


> here is one of me from about 8 year ago. a bit to much make up though:whistling2:
> image


wow your a pretty girl aint ya,. . . . oh wait, AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH,
P.s the girl behind you looks to have had quite a nasty nose bleed.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Wizard said:


> Thank you...i think. lol.
> I am normal really...just not when i'm on the alcofuel!
> 
> This is a slightly more normal me...
> ...


It was actually meant as a compliment...it's about as nice as I get so consider yourself lucky  :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> Which ones now lol
> 
> 
> wow your a pretty girl aint ya,. . . . oh wait, AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH,
> P.s the girl behind you looks to have had quite a nasty nose bleed.


lmao aye she was doing my nut so i stuck the nut on her :lol2:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

New one of me... going to have a hair chop soon i reckon.









Just for all you guys who think i'm a guy.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> New one of me... going to have a hair chop soon i reckon.
> image
> 
> Just for all you guys who think i'm a guy.


You have lovely eyes  I must admit I had assumed you were a bloke :blush: sorry! But I'm pretty sure most people thought I was a man before I started putting 'Jenny' at the bottom of my posts!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> New one of me... going to have a hair chop soon i reckon.
> image
> 
> Just for all you guys who think i'm a guy.


 knew you wern't a guy, do i win a prize?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> knew you wern't a guy, do i win a prize?


You get a gold star











dickvansheepcake said:


> You have lovely eyes  I must admit I had assumed you were a bloke :blush: sorry! But I'm pretty sure most people thought I was a man before I started putting 'Jenny' at the bottom of my posts!


Thank you. And yes most people on here assume i'm a man. 

So i have to put a pic in this thread every so often to prove i'm not


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> New one of me... going to have a hair chop soon i reckon.
> image
> 
> Just for all you guys who think i'm a guy.


daaaaam that guy is hot :mf_dribble::lol2:

i knew you wernt a guy aswell lol


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> daaaaam that guy is hot :mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> i knew you wernt a guy aswell lol


Sorry Gin took my only gold star... settle for a thank you? :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> Sorry Gin took my only gold star... settle for a thank you? :2thumb:


 
boooooo gin :lol2:

its ok the pic will do :devil:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Woohoo :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

I havent Posted yet, so here's me.
I strive to have a good dwarf monitor collection, although do own others.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> You get a gold star
> image
> 
> 
> ...


 woo hoo i get the gold star, tar hun


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

dickvansheepcake said:


> It was actually meant as a compliment...it's about as nice as I get so consider yourself lucky  :lol2:


Ah well...in that case, thank you!:blush:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

where my lizard la lizard lizard la lizard lizard people at 
where my lizard people at !
where my lizard people at ?
WHER MY LIZARD PEOPLE AT !!
WHERE MY LIZARD LA LIZARD LIZARD LA LIZARD PEOPLE AT XD 

i beleive would make a suitable remix of "party people" by nelly & fergie xD specially for this thread


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> A piccy of me -
> 
> image


 
thats a tame one, you`ve got some much better ones than that :whistling2:

might be best for the 18+ section though........


----------



## bartolata (Sep 11, 2010)

KerryLou said:


> Hi *waves* This is me with Mulan :flrt:
> 
> image


Ooops Ive screwed this up I know .. just wanted to say great pic ... and picking my very first CWD up on monday in Manchester


----------



## chadmain (Sep 27, 2010)

this is mwah XD


----------

